# What to do in a New Engine Bay?



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

As per the header have got a new car with a clean engine bay and wondering which products to use to keep it looking *****-and-span from the start; not sure which 'standard' products are happy with the temperatures in there...


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Without the need to clean you can just skip straight ahead to the enhance/protect phase, so a good quality dressing is all you need. Generally spray on and then just wipe off excess, there are many to choose from but it depends what you already have and whether you prefer a matt or glossier look.

On a new car the visible parts of the engine bay are mostly plastic so the heat resistance of products are not going to be an issue.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

APC @ 5:1 to keep it clean, and CarPro PERL @ 1:1 to make it look pretty.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Plastics and rubber...Aerospace 303, spray on, go have a coffee, come back, wipe off excess......job done
Bodywork and under bonnet...SRP; or any bodywork polish


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

simply spray a dressing/ protectant anything non silicone will stop anything sticking to the dressing


----------

